# Increasing overdraft with AIB



## damien84 (7 Jun 2009)

I have an 800 euro overdraft with AIB on my current account at present.

I am hoping they would allow me to increase this, has anyone any experience with AIB on this, what do they generally allow as max overdraft and what do they look at etc?


----------



## kimmage (8 Jun 2009)

usually AIB allow you to have an overdraft that is just under your monthly salary.  For example, if you get 2,500.00 per month lodged to your account, I can't see why they would not give you 2,000.00 for example.  They usually wont sanction more than the monthly income, as it will be more difficult to keep the account in credit (if your salary never covers the OD balance)

Hope this helps!


----------



## damien84 (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks Kimmage, do u know what the usual terms are for keeping your account in credit? Ie how much of the time does your account usually have to be in credit?


----------



## kimmage (8 Jun 2009)

damien84 said:


> Thanks Kimmage, do u know what the usual terms are for keeping your account in credit? Ie how much of the time does your account usually have to be in credit?


 
I am not too sure to be honest. I know Bank of Ireland say that once a year (or so I think) the account should go back to a CR balance. 

Once the account is operating, like money in and out then I dont think they will mind, at the end of the day, the longer your in a debit the longer they are making money!

Here is a link to the terms and conditions, have a look, there not very specific and dont mention any rules as to how ofter the account should be in credit. I wouldnt think they are that strict, the main thing I would say is that the account is operating, money in, and out.

Good luck with your app!

AIB T&C -> [broken link removed]

Sorry Damien, maybe something you could also consider is, say you apply for a loan in the future, I think they do credit checks on you account. I dont know how they would see constant od balances. And on a side note, you do know that the rates are like 13 or 14 %? I would get a personal loan if at all possible around 6 or 7 percent! - thats a better solution to long term lending.


----------



## Lilly2099 (9 Jun 2009)

I have found AIB to be very helpful and quick at sorting out overdraft requests. I recently took out a loan with them to change my account to a credit only account, I was advised on doing this I would have to wait a further 6 months before applying for an OD again. Generally I ithnk they look for 6 months of transactions on your a/c money going in and out before they will authorise anything (borrowing) on the account.


----------

